# Stellen die Redakteus-Kommentare bei Tests eine wichtige Kauf-Entscheidungshilfe für Sie dar?



## Administrator (23. März 2006)

*Stellen die Redakteus-Kommentare bei Tests eine wichtige Kauf-Entscheidungshilfe für Sie dar?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Goddess (23. März 2006)

*AW: Stellen die Redakteus-Kommentare bei Tests eine wichtige Kauf-Entscheidungshilfe für Sie dar?*

Mir hat die Antwort Möglichkeit _"Ja, die "Kommentarkästen" interessieren mich, sie sind aber nicht ausschlaggebend, um mich zum Kauf eines Spieles zu entscheiden."_ gefehlt. So habe ich schweren Herzens _"Nein, die Kommentarkästen interessieren mich nicht, ausschlaggebend ist ausschließlich der Artikel nebst Wertung."_ als Antwort Möglichkeit gewählt. Die Meinungen zu den Spielen in den "Kommentarkästen" lese ich sehr gerne. Sie tragen bei mir aber nicht dazu bei, ein Spiel zu kaufen.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2006)

*AW: Stellen die Redakteus-Kommentare bei Tests eine wichtige Kauf-Entscheidungshilfe für Sie dar?*

Mir hat die Antwort: _"Ja, definitiv. Auf Wertungen gebe ich nichts, die ehrliche Meinung eines Redakteurs beeinflusst meine Kaufentscheidung deutlich mehr."_ gefehlt.   

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## crackajack (23. März 2006)

*AW: Stellen die Redakteus-Kommentare bei Tests eine wichtige Kauf-Entscheidungshilfe für Sie dar?*

[x]  Nein, die Kommentarkästen interessieren mich nicht, ausschlaggebend ist ausschließlich der Artikel nebst Wertung.


Da die/der Kommentarkästen imo Teil des Artikels sind/ist, widerrspricht sich die Antwortmöglichkeit, aber die ist wohl die Passendsde.

Wenn ich subjektive Meinungen von Redis lesen will, dann würde ich solche hier im Forum begrüßenswert finden.

Im Heft gehören imo nur die "pseudoobjektiven" Dinge rein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. März 2006)

*AW: Stellen die Redakteus-Kommentare bei Tests eine wichtige Kauf-Entscheidungshilfe für Sie dar?*



			
				crackajack am 23.03.2006 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Heft gehören imo nur die "pseudoobjektiven" Dinge rein.


Sehe ich genau anders. Gerade so etwas macht den "Test" im Heft für mich überflüssig und dagegen geben gaben die Meinungskästen zumindest eine subjektive Beurteilung. Allerdings ist die "PC Games Meint" Aussage im Kasten nicht gerade ein guter Ersatz. Zumindest zwei Meinungskästen von Redakteuren wären schon eine gute Sache.


----------



## crackajack (23. März 2006)

*AW: Stellen die Redakteus-Kommentare bei Tests eine wichtige Kauf-Entscheidungshilfe für Sie dar?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.03.2006 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 23.03.2006 14:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schon wieder.  
Wir haben da anscheinend völlig konträre Einstellungen zu Wertungen.

Was habe ich denn von 2 Meinungskästen?
Der eine liebt es, der andere hasst es.
Ersterer schildert wie ach so toll dieses und jenes ist, zweiterer schimpft über Hüpf und Spring und am Ende denke ich mir: Wer hat mehr Recht?
Wäre das das Denken der Leser das du forderst?

Wenn es hundert kleine Meinungskästen wären und der komplette Test eben nur aus diesen Kästen besteht, dann komme ich beim Lesen aller Meinungen wieder im Idealfall auf die eine Meinung die "PCGames meint" darstellen soll.
Wenn die Redakteure es richtig machen, dann befindet sich jede pos. und neg. Kritik doch bereits im Artikel. Da brauche ich keinen Extra Meinungskasten. Ich habe die immer nur als Kurzfassung angesehen.

Kaufst du die PCG bzw. Magazine überhaupt? Weil so wie ich dich verstehe, bist du bei subjektiven Lesertests/ Forenbeiträgen sowieso besser bedient.


----------



## Goddess (23. März 2006)

*AW: Stellen die Redakteus-Kommentare bei Tests eine wichtige Kauf-Entscheidungshilfe für Sie dar?*



			
				crackajack am 23.03.2006 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Was habe ich denn von 2 Meinungskästen?
> Der eine liebt es, der andere hasst es.
> Ersterer schildert wie ach so toll dieses und jenes ist, zweiterer schimpft über Hüpf und Spring und am Ende denke ich mir: Wer hat mehr Recht?
> Wäre das das Denken der Leser das du forderst?



Das schöne an diesen "Meinungskästen" ist für mich gerade die Tatsache, das sie völlig "subjektiv" die Meinung der Tester wieder geben. _Deine persönliche Meinung zum Thema lasse ich aber grundsätzlich "so stehen" wie sie ist._ Die Tests' selbst sollten ja möglichst "objektiv" schildern, was Mensch für sein Geld zu erwarten hat. _Ich mochte damals zu Zeiten der alten Powerplay die "Meinungs-Kästchen" ganz besonders. Vor allem da ich schon an den "Grimassen" der Tester erkennen konnte, wie "gut" oder "mies" ein Spiel ist. *lach* Hier zwei Beispiele davon "Powerplay" Wertung "gut" "Na ja..." _


----------



## crackajack (23. März 2006)

*AW: Stellen die Redakteus-Kommentare bei Tests eine wichtige Kauf-Entscheidungshilfe für Sie dar?*



			
				Goddess am 23.03.2006 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier zwei Beispiele davon "Powerplay" Wertung "gut" "Na ja..."


schon seltsam zwei Leute und beide finden es gut bzw. beide na ja  
Das ist subjektiv? weiß nicht
Völlig unterschiedliche Texte in den Kästen? eher weniger

Wieviele Abstufungen hatte den diese Miniwertung?
Gab es da auch öfter mal vollständig unterschiedliche Meinungen?
z.B. Wen ich ein Adventure testen müsste, würde es subjektiv allerhöchstens 70% bekommen, da ich den Spielablauf des Genres viel zu zäh finde. (vielleicht gibt es da mir unbekannte Ausnahmen)
"Objektiv" kommen da einige sicher besser weg.
Was wäre dir lieber, das ich meine grundlegend ablehnende Haltung gegenüber adventures schildere oder das ich meine Meinung auf eine psudoobjektive/sobjektive Art schreiben würde?

Deine beiden Beispiele zeigen aber das ich nichts von den Meinungen habe:
Addiert man Meinungskasten 1 zu Kasten 2 hinzu kommt eine Meinung heraus. Dabei kann man auch noch Platz sparen, da doppelt geschriebene Sachen weggelassen werden können.


----------



## Goddess (23. März 2006)

*AW: Stellen die Redakteus-Kommentare bei Tests eine wichtige Kauf-Entscheidungshilfe für Sie dar?*



			
				crackajack am 23.03.2006 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ....


Ich weis gar nicht, worauf ich zu erst Antworten sollte. Es gab in der Powerplay schon auch komplett Unterschiedliche Meinungen, und "Abstufungen". Es gab da "Super", "Gut", "Na ja.." und "Hilfeeeeeeeee!". In den meisten Fällen waren sich die Redakteure immer einig. _Die Texte wurden jedoch von beiden immer individuell geschrieben._ Es gab aber auch "Abstufungen", wo auch aus dem Text hervor geht, das der eine es gut, der andere es eher schlecht fand. _Als ein Beispiel von vielen der Test zu "Walker"_ In einem "Meinungskasten" ist es mir egal ob die Aussagen positiv, auf Grund der eigenen "subjektiven oder objektiven" Sicht heraus, getroffen werden. Hauptsache das dort eine ehrliche, eigene Meinung eines Testers zu lesen ist. Zwei Dinge stehen für mich fest. "Meinungs-Kästchen" gehören für mich in ein Heft hinein. Genau so, wie für dich fest steht, das die selben "Meinungs-Kästchen" nicht von Belang sind. Und das, ich wiederhole es, akzeptiere ich voll und ganz! Was für mich auch fest steht ist die Tatsache, dass ich mit den Beispielen aus der "Powerplay" nur alte Erinnerungen "ans Tageslicht befördert" habe. _Sie haben mit dem  eigentlichen Thema absolut nichts zu tun, und dienen weder "subjektiv" noch "objektiv" dazu, meine Meinung zu untermauern._


----------



## KONNAITN (26. März 2006)

*AW: Stellen die Redakteus-Kommentare bei Tests eine wichtige Kauf-Entscheidungshilfe für Sie dar?*

[X] Ja, aber zwei Kommentare (oder mehr )sind besser.

Mehr müssen es nicht sein, aber dass die zwei Kommentare zu einem unpersönlichen, kollektiven "PC Games meint" zusammengefasst wurden, fand ich einfach nur schlecht. 
Für mich war das immer einer der wichtigsten Bestandteile des Tests und ich hoffe, dass ihr das bald wieder ändert. -Das Umfrageergebnis ist diesbezüglich ja auch eindeutig. (jedenfalls im Moment)


----------



## DawnHellscream (13. April 2006)

*AW: Stellen die Redakteus-Kommentare bei Tests eine wichtige Kauf-Entscheidungshilfe für Sie dar?*



			
				KONNAITN am 26.03.2006 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Ja, aber zwei Kommentare (oder mehr )sind besser.
> 
> Mehr müssen es nicht sein, aber dass die zwei Kommentare zu einem unpersönlichen, kollektiven "PC Games meint" zusammengefasst wurden, fand ich einfach nur schlecht.
> Für mich war das immer einer der wichtigsten Bestandteile des Tests und ich hoffe, dass ihr das bald wieder ändert. -Das Umfrageergebnis ist diesbezüglich ja auch eindeutig. (jedenfalls im Moment)




ich hab 2. auch einfach mal angeklickt ..wirklich interessant für meien Kaufentcheidung fand ich sie zwar nie recht ...aber es war mal interessant was , wer davon hält ....das die jetzt irendwie zusammengefasst wurden interessiert mci heiegndlich noch weniger .... eigendlich hält sich mein Interesse für solche sachen in letzter zeit zurück ^^
ich find das heutige Heftlayout nicht besser und nich tschlimmer ....die wichtigen bestandteile sidn geblieben ... nur man sollte endlich mal wieder einbbischen mehr spaß einbringen wie die kollegen von der PCAction (ja die Les ich auch) wenn man davon mal absieht, dass sie andauernd mehr oder weniger fies gemeinte Witze über die PCGames Crew macht is dieses Heft auch sehr gelungen ..... 
aber das ist ein anderes Thema


----------

